# moving to San Luis Rio Colorado



## bgonz.1990

Moving to San Luis Rio Colorado south of Az, USA soon. Any advice on border crossing and cheap rentals would be amazingly appreciated!
*also two kids and wife coming with..


----------



## bgonz.1990

*craigslist for Yuma AZ sometimes has ads for Mexican home rentals, but is there anywhere else that can show available rentals??


----------



## TundraGreen

bgonz.1990 said:


> *craigslist for Yuma AZ sometimes has ads for Mexican home rentals, but is there anywhere else that can show available rentals??


The internet is not as useful in Mexico as it is in the US. Most inexpensive rentals are never advertised online. The rentals you see online are often aimed at, and priced for, people from north of the border. I have personal experience with this effect. The place I stayed in when I first moved here was advertised on Craigslist. I didn't find it that way, but I saw it there later. And I paid about 1-1/2 times the market price for the rental. The landlord focused on foreigners knowing they would not be as discriminating in price.

One strategy is to find a short term rental before coming, then look for a more permanent space after you arrive. Obviously, that is more difficult for families. Maybe one person could come alone first and find a place to live.


----------



## bgonz.1990

Thanks for the advice. I can certainly say that one going alone is a no-go for a few reasons. But as for your comment on hard to fin rentals, can you maybe give me advice on taking another route.. the ads on craigslist are affordable, but I know there are more than one or two a weel available.. might you have knowledge on where in San Luis Rio Colo I can find more rentals?


----------



## one4mandy

This was posted for me after I asked a similar question about Guanajuato. It was very helpful. There are several other listings on that thread if you want to check it out...it is called Rentals in Guanajuato

http://vivastreet.com.mx/

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## cuylers5746

*Why San Luis?*



bgonz.1990 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I can certainly say that one going alone is a no-go for a few reasons. But as for your comment on hard to fin rentals, can you maybe give me advice on taking another route.. the ads on craigslist are affordable, but I know there are more than one or two a weel available.. might you have knowledge on where in San Luis Rio Colo I can find more rentals?


Hi Bgonz;

Why on earth would you want to move to San Luis? Is it for taking a job there?

If not go further south to some place nice, that your family and you would enjoy like Bahia San Carlos by Guaymas, Sonora. There's a large ex-pat community there. Actually it feels like a suburb of Tucson and only a 5 hour drive to Nogales. At least one of the hotels on the beach are owned by ******'s from Tucson. At least you can run and jump into the nice Sea of Cortez to get away from the intense summer heat. San Luis - not. You might meet a fellow desert rat from your neighborhood at the bar of one of the restaurants there?

We'll if you're intent on renting in San Luis. Like any Mexican town;

1.) Avoid Real Estate Agents, usually totally clueless and extremely unbusiness like, at least by USA Standards. Run don't walk away from anyone from Century 21. I will say that they do have some good ****** R.E. Agents in Sayulita, Nayarit area, though (non Century 21).

2.) Drive up and down neighborhoods, that you would consider moving to, asking anyone on the street or in Depositos, or small stores (as they know everyone in the neighborhood) about rentals? Keep doing that until you come up with what's what you want and you'll be paying 30-50
% less than through some agent.

Signs about business in Mexico are not necessarily obvious to us Gringos. For instance.
You see a big silver pot about 2 ft. high or larger on the curb in the evenings? Chances are that's their sign meaning...."I'm selling tamales". See a small pot with a head of lettuce on a shelf or a chair at curbside? "I'm selling Pasole, or food and now open".

Cuyler


----------



## bgonz.1990

Thanks cuyers.


----------



## bgonz.1990

Thanks cuyers. The reason we were looking for something in N. Sonora around San Luis is because we want to avoid the hectic life of TJ and BCS. So, less people in N.Sonora=better choice for us. However.. your idea of more south in Sonora is good.. We considered Puerta Piñasco too.. the catch is we are moving with around $4,000.00US, and I will be making money as well.. but since we will be limited financially for the first few months, we were wanting to stay close to the states, in case anything goes wrong.... right now, we just need help scouting for apartments.


----------

